# AOC AG273QX - DP Driver



## Ferather (Sep 11, 2022)

AOC AG273QX - DisplayPort driver with colour profile for Windows. Double click 'Install' to install, remove any previous driver if installed. Fixed a few EDID mistakes, replaced 60Hz with 120Hz.


 
 

Download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/v5ii98at7306t98/AOC_AG273QX.7z


----------



## emanresu (Sep 12, 2022)

Casually nVidia 3D ViSiON ready? :O


----------



## Ferather (Sep 14, 2022)

I have an AMD 6900 XT (XTX-H), so AMD HD3D.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 15, 2022)

Try the 3D gaming experience sometime.
It's so much fun. So scary as well


----------



## Ferather (Sep 28, 2022)

To reduce black smearing (normal for VA panels), open your AMD software panel, press the settings cog (top right), then display, select custom colour, and increase brightness from 8-12.
Around 8 is enough for me @ 120hz, instead of overdrive (also and option, but causes overshoot), you can also set a per game setting, if games vary slightly.

 

Test page (scroll up and down quickly, adjust brightness to suit): Here. I am using Gamma 3.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 30, 2022)

Here are the settings I tuned for myself yesterday for maximum BSR (black smear reduction):



Brightness 28, Gamma 3. Walk away for 20 mins (eyes adjust).

----

If you are using my wallpaper, you can switch desktops using CTRL+Winkey + Left/Right.
You should notice a smooth transition, for my eyes 120hz is enough.

120hz and 28 brightness also reduces power consumption.

----

You can push for an extreme BSR setting, brightness 16 (GPU), although limited gain.
I did notice however at 16, the white edge on the planets transited better.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 1, 2022)

Monitor: Brightness 24, Gamma 3, much like out of the box, but with extreme BSR.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 1, 2022)

What would you rate it?
And bang-for-the-buck-wise-with-your-mods?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 2, 2022)

If you don't like the ICM profile, you can remove it (can be added later, not deleted from the drive), you will want saturation 100.



@emanresu, the only thing I have bad to say about it (coming from AOC, 2ms TN) is the black smear, black response time.
I otherwise have no complaints, even other panel types suffer with black smear, it depends on what you want.

I have not seen manufacturers advertise the black response time, G2G and MPRT only.

Even without any compensation, I have not noticed much smearing, but it depends on the game.
I don't seem to need sync, although I do use enhanced sync, and a capped FPS.

----

If you are looking for curved, you want the panel type with the highest viewing angle, VA doesn't do it for me.

====

It makes me wonder if there is a way the keep the circuit on, but with low enough volts/amps to not light up, but the circuit is on.

Maybe that doesn't work, maybe they already do it?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 4, 2022)




----------

